# alpine type s. a+



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

after all my stupid ass questions i got my system hooked up. 2 10" alpine type s dvc, a nice bandpass box, 400s rf punch amp, and all stinger wire. sounds great. lots better than what i thought i was gettin. i recomend all this stuff. this kicks the shit out of my 2 10" rf punch z subs. with the remote punch bass all the way down, all the bass on my hu down, it is still almost unbearable on the nelly e.i. song. just thought id share.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

If thats unbearable to u then you've never heard a W7 or the Crystal cmp x2, or Solo Baric L7. Those subs hit like mofo's.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Im getting 2 Solo Blaric L5's SOON! CANT WAIT!!! Do they hit hard too?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i know. my friend said my sytem was hella loud but compared to this kid i go to school withs w7. it aint shit. but im proud.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

96sentra said:


> *after all my stupid ass questions i got my system hooked up. 2 10" alpine type s dvc, a nice bandpass box, 400s rf punch amp, and all stinger wire. sounds great. lots better than what i thought i was gettin. i recomend all this stuff. this kicks the shit out of my 2 10" rf punch z subs. with the remote punch bass all the way down, all the bass on my hu down, it is still almost unbearable on the nelly e.i. song. just thought id share. *


of course it's loud, you have it in a bandpass box

bandpass boxes make it loud and boomy but slaughter sound quality


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

actually, it has great sound quality.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

You should bump "aint no future in your frontin" by MC Breed


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

does it hit hard? hey, and tekno, did u get ur car dynoed and those are the actual stats? cuz i have the same car and i bet it has the same.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

"Disturbed - liberate" is a great song to listen to, the speed of the double bass drum is just great....sends chills down my spine everytime. "Mudvayne - not falling" is the same way

if you want something to hit hard get some three 6 mafia, such as "late nite tip" or "slob on my knob", "ying yang twins - say i yi yi (remix)", "ying yang twins - sound off", "xecutioners - xl", "bass hit - woofer cooker", "ultimate subwoofer bass test" (the 3:xx min one, not the 30 sec one). Get ready to blow yourself to kingdom come with this selection


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *does it hit hard? hey, and tekno, did u get ur car dynoed and those are the actual stats? cuz i have the same car and i bet it has the same. *


Yeah it hits hard. I got my car dyno'd at the time i had 17" rims, HotShot CAI, NGK wires and plugs, and 91 octane gas. My car should have better numbers now cause i am running 15* timing and i have an Unorthodox Racing Underdrive pulley


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

At Car Toys, where I work, we have a pair of the new MTX 9500 12" subs in a ported box hooked up to a JL 1000/1. Today I put in my IASCA competition disc in and put it on the Open SPL tracks... holy freaking crap. It was nauseating. I highly recommend the new 9500s, even maybe over the W7s. Sick ass subs.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

well shit, look at the amp u got to them also. ur lookin at quite a bit of money for the box, amp, subs, and wire. but still, to say maybe even better than w7's, that's like whoa.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

How would a pair of Kicker CVR15 DVC's compare to the JL W7??

BTW, 91 Octane, got Cali has gotta suck. We get up to 94 Octane and CAM2 (120 Octane) over here.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *well shit, look at the amp u got to them also. ur lookin at quite a bit of money for the box, amp, subs, and wire. but still, to say maybe even better than w7's, that's like whoa. *


It takes good power to run good subs. I don't consider 1000W to be a lot of power when you're talking about competition-level systems.

Pricewise, the JL 1000/1 or the Xtant X1000 both are $1000 and the MTX 9500s are $550 for a 10" and $600 for a 12". If you ask me, ~$2500 is CHEAP for that caliber of low-end output.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *How would a pair of Kicker CVR15 DVC's compare to the JL W7??
> 
> BTW, 91 Octane, got Cali has gotta suck. We get up to 94 Octane and CAM2 (120 Octane) over here. *


a pair of kicker 15's might be close in SPL to the jl w7 12, but I doubt the SQ is anywhere close


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

samo said:


> *It takes good power to run good subs. I don't consider 1000W to be a lot of power when you're talking about competition-level systems.
> 
> Pricewise, the JL 1000/1 or the Xtant X1000 both are $1000 and the MTX 9500s are $550 for a 10" and $600 for a 12". If you ask me, ~$2500 is CHEAP for that caliber of low-end output. *


I don't consider 2500 cheap for an MTX sub and amp setup....shit I'd take a ported eD12A and a simple 800x1 amp over that any day, and that only takes $600

BTW - ME mag just did a review of the eD12A and scored 129db on a single 12" in a sealed .68cf box....the jl w7 can't even do that


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *a pair of kicker 15's might be close in SPL to the jl w7 12, but I doubt the SQ is anywhere close *


I installed a pair in my buddy's new car. I must say the SQ is not very good, and the bass is just too loose for my tastes, and they are in sealed boxes. Can't wait until he lets me hook the coils in parallel Gonna put the RF 700s's 875W RMS to work!! This is his first system, and the bass is too insane for him with coils in series. *pfft* First timers  

How much does a W7 run, his CVR15's were $1K for both.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

retail is about $1k each


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

MtX is quite possibly the best sub company ever!

LoL.. i love my MtX's....
have any of you gotten your car audio systems tested?
db or SPL wise?

my weak 430 watt bridged into 3 10" MtX subs... and my Alpine type S 4" speakers with no amp can hit about 138 db


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

what about the mtx "RFL". very sloppy ive heard. but will blow your mind.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

That subs just for SPL, nothin more. I'd take a Kicker Solo-X over that any day.


----------

